# I can't schedule recordings remotely from my phone on my Directv DVR



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

I have an HR20 HD DVR. I know I used to be able to schedule recording from my phone, but I haven't been able to lately. I tried to set up a football game while traveling yesterday (in Mexico on wifi if that matters) and when I got home, it wasn't recorded (the team I was rooting for lost so maybe it's a good thing).

Directv's site says the request goes through the satellite, so is the issue I was in Mexico?

I know it says it doesn't have to be connected to the internet for remote scheduling, but does this have anything to do with it - in the iPhone app, under my receivers, it shows my receiver, but it's greyed out and in the IP address section, it says, "Control Status: Blocking Access." The IP address is correct.

Do I need to open a port in my router? I tried searching online, but I can't find anything about that.

I just tried redoing the connection guide and it's using a different IP address, but it's still saying blocking access.

Any ideas?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sporting (live) are kind of iffy. try setting a remote schedule with a "regular" show and see what happens


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Not quite the answer I was looking for. But yes, scheduling a regular show worked. 

So I really can't set up sports? That's probably the most likely thing I would do.

I'm guessing my IP issue is separate then and has no effect on the remote scheduling, correct?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Correct. IP address has nothing to do with this. all remote scheduling request are delivered via satellite to your DVR. I think the issue relies on the metadata being send to your DVR.


----------



## Fish628 (May 20, 2012)

may i jump in on this?
similarly, i can't access my receivers using the dtv iphone app... all my receivers show up on the list but none are connected, the phone app says receivers are not in home network... however at home, the list of recordings is available in all rooms in the house, and the dvr receiver says it is connected to the internet and tests good... 

it would seem that the receiver can get out to the internet (have no problem watching youtube vids) but the phone app cannot get into the receiver... 
i too was thinking that perhaps i have to open a port or the firewall, but there is no directv in my list of firewall exceptions and none of my receivers show up in my network neighborhood in my windows pc... 
am stumped...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Fish-

The iPhone app doesn't really connect to the receiver; it'll send a record request via WiFi that'll get converted to a sat signal that'll hit your box. 

Are you not able to record a (non-sports nor PPV nor OTA) program via the phone?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Fish-
> 
> The iPhone app doesn't really connect to the receiver;


it does, you even get a conflict message if there is one if you are in-home. or is that only DAFI


----------

